# Just Back from Alaska



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Just back from a two week tour/cruise to Alaska through Princess Cruises.  The land portion took us to Fairbanks, Denali, McKinnley, and the Kenai Penninsula.  It is a rugged and beautiful land.  We really enjoyed the land tour.

The cruise took us to the Hubbard Glacier, Glacier Bay, Skagway, Juneau,  Ketchikan and ends in Vancouver.  This was our first cruise and neither my wife or I want to cruise again.  The food on Princess was uneven.  Breakfast was usually poor.  The activities on board were mostly advertisements to buy an expensive service.  The room was nice and had a balcony - but still too small after timeharing at wonderful places.

Basically, we understand why many just love cruising.  It is not, however, our cup of tea.  We prefer to use as a base of operations a large beautiful timeshare.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 21, 2012)

You're right, it isn't for everyone.  I can understand that, even though cruising and Princess is my favorite vacation these days.

There are quite a few pseudo-activities these days, and that's a shame.  I tend to avoid all of them except the art auctions, and that is because  I like to look at pretty pictures (I don't buy at the auction, but if I see something I like I keep it in mind to talk to the auctioneer about later, after I think about it.  Sometimes later is even on another cruise).  

I ran across people who decided to whiten their teeth on a cruise after a lecture, and also someone who had TENS treatments for Carpal Tunnel.  I think both things were heat of the moment purchases and would have been done better at home, and probably cheaper.

I am fairly fussy about food, but I know what I like to eat, so I don't have many problems.  Did you eat breakfast in the buffet?  I used to, but I've found the dining room food much better.  Of course if I don't get up in time, forget it.

May I ask which ship you were on?  I am happy that at least you got to see some of the beauty that is Alaska.

Fern


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> You're right, it isn't for everyone.  I can understand that, even though cruising and Princess is my favorite vacation these days.
> 
> There are quite a few pseudo-activities these days, and that's a shame.  I tend to avoid all of them except the art auctions, and that is because  I like to look at pretty pictures (I don't buy at the auction, but if I see something I like I keep it in mind to talk to the auctioneer about later, after I think about it.  Sometimes later is even on another cruise).
> 
> ...



We were on the island princess.  The dining room was much better than the buffet.  We ate at the buffet when we had to.  Pastries and deserts were exceptional at every meal.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 21, 2012)

Would you believe that they make all the ice cream on board?  They have such yummy flavors.

It is a shame you were on Island.  It, and its twin, Coral are special, skinny ships which can go through the Panama Canal.  Because of this they do not have an International Cafe (not buffet, it is something else).  The International Cafe is a 24/7 casual eatery in the Atrium on Plaza level, which has pannini, really good salads, croissant sandwiches, soup, and various desserts.  Since the dining room is closed on port days, it is a great substitute.  I manage not to go to the buffet at all most cruises.  In fact, I don't think I've been there in at least three or four cruises now.

Fern


----------



## honeybunney (Jun 30, 2012)

*Disney Wonder to Alaska*

We just came back from a Disney Cruise to Alaska and it was great!  Kids got to take pictures with the characters of one sort or another everyday.  We have three restaurants to rotate into with the same waiter.  Caught up with a lot of Disney movies.  We didn't see too many programs involving selling products to us.  It was a 7 night cruise that went through Tracy Arms, docked at Skagway, Juneau, Ketchikan and Victoria, BC and back to Seattle where we boarded intially.  We saw the Princess Cruise docking after us.

I highly recommend it for families with young kids or Disney fans.  The excursions were pricey.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 30, 2012)

PGNEWARKBOY & HONEYBUNNEY . . .  I sure hope you enjoyed your time, the sights and experiences in Alaska!  I'd love to hear more about what you did do as shore excursions while on your cruise.

Also, what were the highlights in terms of the ports you visited?

Personally, I've never done a cruise and am skeptical that DH and I would enjoy it.  That said, there are parts of Alaska that I want to experience and to do so affordably will most likely require a cruise . . . hence my curiosity and interest in what you did.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 30, 2012)

I dated a guy for 10 years.  His parents were in to cruising. They were very well to do and TREATED thier kids to cruises.  We went on one cruise to New Zealand and Australia.  It was wonderful but the first 2 days we spent in Sydney were my favorite.  

The other cruise I was invited to go on was an Alaskian cruise.  There are some places to go that cruising along with a land tour is the best way to see the area.  This would be one of those places.  We went on the train ride I think in Skagway.  Which I think wa $65/person.  wonderful.  The other 2 excursions were each about $500/person.  Dogsled w/ helicopter ride which was something I had never done before and deep sea fishing which was was too expensive but in my case the daughter was picking the excursions and she had no problem spending daddy's money.  

I like timeshares better by far, I think you get a better feel for the area. You arent worried about missing the boat. Timesharing is cheaper so I get to travel more. Crusing is like an over view.  I think I would like to go back to Aus but I would do it differently.  

GLAD EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT THO.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 30, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Would you believe that they make all the ice cream on board?  They have such yummy flavors.
> 
> It is a shame you were on Island.  It, and its twin, Coral are special, skinny ships which can go through the Panama Canal.  Because of this they do not have an International Cafe (not buffet, it is something else).  The International Cafe is a 24/7 casual eatery in the Atrium on Plaza level, which has pannini, really good salads, croissant sandwiches, soup, and various desserts.  Since the dining room is closed on port days, it is a great substitute.  I manage not to go to the buffet at all most cruises.  In fact, I don't think I've been there in at least three or four cruises now.
> 
> Fern



I was on the Caribbean Princess last September-Canada/NE cruise. OMG the ice cream was great. Since we were pretty port intensive, the MDR was closed for lunch. 

I like the buffet for breakfast, I like the variety of smoked fish to go with my 1/2 of a bagel. 

I've done Alaska twice with Princess, once on the original Pacific Princess and the mid 90's version of the Crown. My husband would consider cruising again but once the kids are grown up. Did the CB with my sister last year. Also have done a variety of other cruises over the years. 

I enjoy cruising, but my kids and DH look at me like funny. I have found a bunch of ladies on Cruise Critic and we are looking at doing a cruise together. Leaving my sister on shore next time.


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 1, 2012)

*Our Alaska Cruise was my favorite*

We never could have seen and done all we were able to do had it not been for our cruise......we spent 5 days in Alaska ahead of the cruise and got a condo thru VRBO......traveled around and saw the sights then cruised down the coast on Princess.  We rented a car in each port and toured by ourselves.  It was fabulous!!!!!  
Cruising allowed us to see so much - I don't think I'd want to timeshare for a week to a particular port even if there were timeshares (which there are not).  Obviously the ability to cruise Glacier Bay (while sitting in a hot tub) and down the strait was only made possible via cruising so it allowed us to see sites and experience things we never could have if we ONLY did timesharing.
I love to VACATION! I like to experience and see different things - sometimes timeshares are perfect for where I want to go and what I want to do - but I'm glad they are not my only means of vacation.
Judy


----------



## brigechols (Jul 1, 2012)

We just returned from an Alaskan cruise on the Norwegian Jewel. Departed from Seattle. Stayed at the Worldmark Camlin which provided a great base for touring the city. Visited Ketchikan, Skagway, Juneau, and Victoria. Will likely return in the future for a timeshare stay in Victoria at the Worldmark.

While on the cruise, we did not purchase any excursions. Just enjoyed the beautiful scenery. We rarely purchase excursions from the cruise line. Generally, rent a car or hire a driver for a tour of the area. We also have booked excursions directly from the vendor for a huge cost savings. The downside to purchasing an excursion from a third party is that the cruise ship will not delay its departure if you are late returning from the excursion.

On the Norwegian Jewel, our children loved the kids club activities, eating soft serve ice cream several times a day, and meeting Nickelodeon characters. We all enjoyed the buffet restaurant as well as the specialty restaurants like Mamma Mia's and Cagney Steakhouse. Service in the main dining room was extremely slow for lunch and dinner but the food was good.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2012)

I have done 2 Alaska cruises. frankly, I think that other than Glacier Bay, cruising is a lousy way to see Alaska. The port towns are smallish communities, descended upon daily with as many as 8-10,000 passengers who all want an 'Alaska' experience. Many will stay in the dock area at the cruiselines owned seasonal jewelry and T shirt shops and theme saloons. Others will pay huge prices for dog-sled-on-wheels rides or floatplane flight seeing. Nice experiences, but about as 'real' as the Matterhorn bobsled ride at Disneyland.

I like cruising. I like Alaska. But to think that one gives more than a brief glimpse of the other is folly. That said, there are some of the cruise-tours, where one cruises up the inside passage, then gets off and has a more in-depth, land based tour, then re-boards for more of an ocean- going cruise South, give (at considerable cost) a good experience of both the cruise and Alaska.

Cruising is not for everyone. We have given them up as a way to see places and just go for the 'boat ride'. We prefer to see 'places' from timeshares or heaven forbid, hotels or appts in the locale.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 1, 2012)

I am not a fan of cruising. I like being off the boat! When we visited Alaska years ago when our son was 9, we went on a eco-tourism (family) excursion through Alaskan Wildlife Adventures. Was expensive, but worth it as we got to see and do a lot in 10 days. Stayed in lodges and upscale camps and motels with gourmet food prepared for us. They handled our luggage and transportation throughout the trip. Flew into Anchorage. Hiked in Chugach National Forest. Rafted in the Kenai Penninsula. Took a yacht out to whale watch in the Gulf of Alaska from Seward. Went up to Talkeetna  and way into Denali and stayed out there a couple of days near Wonder Lake. Took the Alaskan Railroad back into Anchorage for our departure. Was wonderful.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 2, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> I am not a fan of cruising. I like being off the boat! When we visited Alaska years ago when our son was 9, we went on a eco-tourism (family) excursion through Alaskan Wildlife Adventures. Was expensive, but worth it as we got to see and do a lot in 10 days. Stayed in lodges and upscale camps and motels with gourmet food prepared for us. They handled our luggage and transportation throughout the trip. Flew into Anchorage. Hiked in Chugach National Forest. Rafted in the Kenai Penninsula. Took a yacht out to whale watch in the Gulf of Alaska from Seward. Went up to Talkeetna  and way into Denali and stayed out there a couple of days near Wonder Lake. Took the Alaskan Railroad back into Anchorage for our departure. Was wonderful.



Thanks for that information, sounds exatcly what my DH is looking for.


----------

